# Blaze Orange n' Plaid



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Midwest Machine said:


> Why do the big companies charge so much for their blaze orange and plaid clothing when I can go to the store and get blaze orange and plaid for a fraction of the price. Just brand name I assume or is it actualy higher quality.


is this a serious question?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

desklamp said:


> is this a serious question?


Yes, because I was wondering why companies charge so much for it.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

My Blaze Orange Plaid snowpants were the exactly same price as all of the other colors of the same pant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

alaric said:


> My Blaze Orange Plaid snowpants were the exactly same price as all of the other colors of the same pant.


No no no, I mean........brand name companies sell stuff that small companies sell for cheap (blaze orange/plaid), but the brand name copanies sell them for alot of money compaired to the small companies


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Brand name companies sell at higher prices regardless of color. Your query does not compute.

Did you clear out your locker and get your report card yet? Enjoy your summer vacation...I wish I could remember what those were like.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Brand name companies sell at higher prices regardless of color. Your query does not compute.
> 
> Did you clear out your locker and get your report card yet? Enjoy your summer vacation...I wish I could remember what those were like.


Heck yeah schools out. GPA 3.77 and rated 8 in class rank, time for summer, but I can't wait till winter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Midwest Machine said:


> Heck yeah schools out. GPA 3.77 and rated 8 in class rank, time for summer, but I can't wait till winter.


He asked because you sound like a dumb kid


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> He asked because you sound like a dumb kid


And we have a winnah, winnah, winnah! So succinctly put, bravo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> He asked because you sound like a dumb kid


Dumb means unable to talk.


----------



## bkrockwell (May 31, 2009)

Midwest Machine said:


> Dumb means unable to talk.


Yeah, no way could there be multiple meanings for words in the English language.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

bkrockwell said:


> Yeah, no way could there be multiple meanings for words in the English language.


Yes there could.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Midwest Machine said:


> Dumb means unable to talk.



Too bad it doesn't mean unable to type. Then we wouldnt have "dumb" questions on here


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Midwest Machine said:


> why does everybody hate me? Because I'm a 'dumb' kid. Why does everyone have to put dick head replies on every thread onthis site?


 Everyone hates douche bag hand holders that need to be told every stupid fucking detail to make a purchase because they lack the common sense to do it. Metal up and stop being a whiney little bitch.



Midwest Machine said:


> No no no, I mean........brand name companies sell stuff that small companies sell for cheap (blaze orange/plaid), but the brand name copanies sell them for alot of money compaired to the small companies


 Think about what your asking here why does Nike charge what it does vs say Roo's those velcro shoes you get at the grocery store? Seriously why would you even ask this are your parents retarded, did you grow up under high tension power lines, did you eat lead paint?



Midwest Machine said:


> Heck yeah schools out. GPA 3.77 and rated 8 in class rank, time for summer, but I can't wait till winter.


 Woo Hoo I'm number 8 out of 8 look at me and my GPA I'm awesome this means I'm like smart and shit. News flash the day you graduate highschool everything you were taught and learned and thought was important doesn't mean shit.



Midwest Machine said:


> Dumb means unable to talk.


 You fail this one is too easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Everyone hates douche bag hand holders that need to be told every stupid fucking detail to make a purchase because they lack the common sense to do it. Metal up and stop being a whiney little bitch.
> 
> Think about what your asking here why does Nike charge what it does vs say Roo's those velcro shoes you get at the grocery store? Seriously why would you even ask this are your parents retarded, did you grow up under high tension power lines, did you eat lead paint?
> 
> ...


Your such an asswipe, go fuck your grandma.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

well this was fun!

locked


----------

